

Google Nexus 4 review - bane
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/2/3589280/google-nexus-4-review?=1

======
mmariani
Good review. Straight to the point. No fanboyism. This is actually a solid
device. It might be the first android phone I'll buy.

